
Show HN: Remote – Workers: hire or get hired directly by remote companies - pieterhg
https://remoteworkers.dev
======
pieterhg
Hi HN, this is my new project.

It's tied to my other site Remote OK which is a job board remote companies
post jobs on. Remote | Workers let you create a remote worker profile, with
skillset, tags and resume.

Then if you set yourself as available, remote companies and recruiters hiring
can browse and send you a message (for that they buy credits).

It also matches new remote jobs posted to Remote OK to fitting worker profiles
within seconds.

The big goal is to help get more people (the right) remote jobs. Let me know
what you think and what I can improve on!

------
bigint
I love this product!

Pieter Levels is rocking!

